# Blue tiger shrimp "wow"



## philfarm (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys after doing some research on the net I came across these and have seen a couple of references to them on this forum, are there any breeders that would be willing to sell some? what is the usual price...
I would be willing to pay express shipping because I live in africa so I'v found it takes about 2-5 days to get here, will they make it? 

also what are these "breather bags" I hear about, that people use for transporting live stock? Sorry for the newbie questions but these kind of things havent reached this part of the world yet..

regards,
phil..


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

hey philfarm,

If you go to trade and sale at the bottom of the forum, there should be a post about blue tiger shrimp. I believe he still have available stocks for sale also.

heres the link http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/53080-blue-tiger-juvies-sale.html


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

There are people here who sell them but I don't know many who would be willing to ship internationally. There are some people in Germany that do ship world wide though. They often sell on aquabid. In the states they have been going for around $15 each and in Germany they seem to sell for more like $20.


----------



## philfarm (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmm you'v got to love that "exchange rate" thats about R200 a shrimp for me which i could get 3 discus for here:-(


----------

